# Parked Hit & Run! Grrrrrr!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Came back after a few hours somewhere and found this that some scroat has done this to my 7 WEEK OLD CAR!

If anyone ever questions the need to have a dashcam then this is a prime example.

Let's just say enquiries are 'on-going' and yes I do have the Reg.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

No doubt.

Leaving the scene of an accident.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The issue is that most people's cameras don't work once the ignition is off. They are for incidents on the move. 

Things like this they are worth it as you're just parked at the side of the road. 

The damage doesn't look as bad as I thought with that thump. Still an expensive repair. Bummer. 

You'll probably find nothing will happen to the other driver if he admits guilt. He should be done for leaving the scene but probably won't.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I had it properly installed (so it works when ignition is off) last week. Good timing!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

make sure you give police details teach the scum for not leaving details


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Already done!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My conscience would not allow me to do that.

On a lighter note maybe he was someone who got delayed at the petrol station by you parking your Leaf by the pumps a few weeks ago


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

good you just left it and camera still on, my cams (front and back) are on for 15 mins after i lock as the car powers down.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This just highlights why I have ordered my dash cam and it will have up to 20 hours in parking mode. That person is banged to rights, good luck in getting it repaired Andy.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I keep deliberating whether to get a dashcam or not.....that has just convinced me!
Good luck in gettng hold of the [email protected]


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Had someone smash my wing mirror off a few months ago outside our house and they drove off. Same thing happened to neighbour last weekend but I was outside so driver stopped (he might have anyway!). Damage doesn't look as bad as it sounded on the footage though!! Hope you get them.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, I would be so hacked off. My camera has a built in shock sensor and activates and records for 3 minutes but that's about as useful as a chocolate fireguard unless it hits me head on while parked. If I had been caught like that it would of turned on to show nothing.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bad luck mate...good timing with the dashcam though! You running it using a PowerMagicPro?

I have my Blackvue front and rear running through one, but the problem is that it doesn't last much longer than a 8hrs, and I only drive it on weekends...! Now the winter is setting in, I don't expect it to last long at all after I park up on a Sunday....

Trying to think of a solution to have it powered all week to catch anyone that may hit it later in the week, but I don't think such thing exists? My mind has been thinking up all sort of hair-brained schemes, from portable solar packs to mini wind turbines on my roof...!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

totally gutted

out of interest where was u parked? dont you think parking lines next to roads are getting narrower?

parked the golf close to the kerb the other day and was still out the lines :-/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be getting this for good measure, my friend has one and it's very good.

https://www.maplin.co.uk/

Type in Netgear ARLO it's priced at £189.99


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> Bad luck mate...good timing with the dashcam though! You running it using a PowerMagicPro?
> 
> I have my Blackvue front and rear running through one, but the problem is that it doesn't last much longer than a 8hrs, and I only drive it on weekends...! Now the winter is setting in, I don't expect it to last long at all after I park up on a Sunday....
> 
> Trying to think of a solution to have it powered all week to catch anyone that may hit it later in the week, but I don't think such thing exists? My mind has been thinking up all sort of hair-brained schemes, from portable solar packs to mini wind turbines on my roof...!


The leaf doesn't have an alternator. The 12v batt is recharged when it gets low by the main drive battery so in essence I have a 30kwh batt powering the camera.

As for parking for a week, even a 64gb card will only give you maybe 15 hours recording before it overwrites the oldest sections so power isn't really the main problem.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

ardandy said:


> The leaf doesn't have an alternator. The 12v batt is recharged when it gets low by the main drive battery so in essence I have a 30kwh batt powering the camera.
> 
> As for parking for a week, even a 64gb card will only give you maybe 15 hours recording before it overwrites the oldest sections so power isn't really the main problem.


Ah of course! Never thought how different it was for an EV.

Oh I wouldn't have it on continuous recording. Have the g sensors on very sensitive as the motion detection is useless...records everything!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Wouldn't that start charging when it detects an impact so it would be too late by the time the recording started?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Wouldn't that start charging when it detects an impact so it would be too late by the time the recording started?


I thought that, but it uses some wizardry where it records the previous few moments before the impact....perhaps it's constantly on a low powered state, but only writes to disk when the detection is triggered?

No idea..! But it seems to work!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rang for an update (police).

They contacted him today and he said he would have been driving then but didn't realise he hit anything. Not had any contact from the actual bobby with his response etc so that's all I know til hopefully tomorrow.

I'm calling b*lls*it!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What model/make of cam do you have fitted (how long does it record when off for), I returned to my car last week parked in car park with £100s of damage found well beyond smart repair...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Transcend 220

Depends on how big memory card you use. 64gb is biggest which would be around 15hours continuous recording.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I had my rear quarter panel hit a few weeks back which cost me £160 and the culprit did not stop so feel your pain, hope you get it sorted and he/she gets taught a lesson.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just heard back. 

Rozzers visited him (surprisingly) and he said he was driving on that road but didn't realise he'd hit anyone. There was also no damage to his car apparently.

They've got all his details and passed them onto me (no phone no.) and no further action will be taken as far as the police are concerned.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Transcend 220
> 
> Depends on how big memory card you use. 64gb is biggest which would be around 15hours continuous recording.
> 
> ...


Whats the biggest card it will take? As I have some 200GB micro sd cards in my Surface ( 1 spare ) and am looking for a dash cam also. Would it take these, or would I need to buy a smaller 64GB card?

No real surprise about the police there tbh  ....... similar thing happened to my sister a few years back she was sat in the car when it was hit and they just drove off. She got their reg etc and all the police did was pay a visit and then pass on the details. Went through insurance who took 7 months to eventually come to a 50/50 mutual agreement of blame !! The whole system is a joke, technically its a hit and run, but the police just aren't bothered.

James


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

64GB biggest these will take. I think some will take 128GB but they'll be more expensive.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, spoke to the guy, he's wanting to do it without insurance. (£620) Very apologetic and is happy to do whatever I want to do.

TBH I'd almost have preferred him to be an **** so I could've had a go! Built up a good mad before I rang him and was completely disarmed after he started speaking. Dammit!

Just got to decide whether or not to add a hire car on for 4 days or let him off that one. I may need a hire care though given the 2500 miles a month I do so might not have a choice.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^ Encouraging news Andy, at least your car will get repaired. Just goes to show how very important dash cams are.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Andy provide details of what you had installed, and how much! Brill quality

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gutted OP although I'm glad you can catch the piece of sh!t that drove off!! 

I too have a dashcam that records the whole time. It's from Halfords but I bought the fuse wiring kit. Just connected it to a continuously live fuse and always has power. Ideal for the train station car park.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> Andy provide details of what you had installed, and how much! Brill quality
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Quality is slightly better as I could only export in 720p for YouTube, its 1080p normally.

It's a pretty standard transcend 220. Installed by a proper installer.

Also had a blackvue which is even better quality but fair bit more expensive.

Cam is £90-£120 depending on offers etc. Fitting was £35 by a local guy.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Quality is slightly better as I could only export in 720p for YouTube, its 1080p normally.
> 
> It's a pretty standard transcend 220. Installed by a proper installer.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the BV being better...been really disappointed with the playback quality, particularly given how much it is. Had a £30 one from China (G1W) that now sits in the GF's car and that has better quality!

Both are 1080p, but it seems to be mostly because of the bit rate, which has been reduced to cater to some rather pointless 'cloud' features...that I never use....

If I was buying now, I would go with the ThinkWare F750.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I have had dashcams in mine and the Mrs cars for c6-7 years now. I used to work around Bradford, Huddersfield and Halifax and it's a different world, not only the driving standard but the risk of crash for cash is immense.

I've had various makes over the years, Roadhawk, Blackvue and also the Transcend 220. The issue is they are not designed for continual recording and it will lead to early failure, hopefully when they do fail you will notice and it'll not be when you are d/l footage.

Also if the guy simply denied the incident and has no damage on his car then there's nowhere to go, but I agree it's better than nothing even if just looking ahead/behind.

I'd also go via the insurer as we had an incident years ago where we agreed and the girl's parent were very nice etc. a few weeks down the line and we were struggling to get the cash, luckily I had already informed my insurer of the non fault incident but they were reluctant to take it up and intervene. remember people will lie through their teeth after the event and in the cold light of day.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Done a vid for the channel!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really good video Andy, so glad it's getting sorted now, I like the clip of all those dash cams across the windscreen :lol: I have a Thinkware dash cam front and rear in readiness for installation, they are a brilliant safety net. One question though, unlike when another car hits you there is the reg number and a much better chance of finding the individual, however what would be the chances if someone was caught vandalizing the car? you have the person on camera but unlike a reg number, how could a person be caught? unless he is on police files?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Like any other CCTV really. Would rely on someone recognising them.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Like any other CCTV really. Would rely on someone recognising them.


Sorry if I'm asking a dumb question (I couldn't see that ti has been asked before but you never know - easy to miss stuff in the chain of posts).

Do you have a camera for the front and rear (that would be two units I guess?)? The reason I ask if I've been thinking about getting one of these myself but I've always thought I'd want to record both ends (especially in this circumstance - being parked up).


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just forwards. You can get dual units that record in one place or 2 separate ones.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Just forwards. You can get dual units that record in one place or 2 separate ones.


Cheers - I was just having a look - could be an interesting option. I've got "privacy glass" at the rear which might hamper the vision. Must do some experimenting.

It'll be nice when these things are standard equipment - I was reading the KIA or Hyundai had that in one their concept cars at the Paris motorshow I think.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Mother-Goose said:


> Cheers - I was just having a look - could be an interesting option. I've got "privacy glass" at the rear which might hamper the vision. Must do some experimenting.
> 
> It'll be nice when these things are standard equipment - I was reading the KIA or Hyundai had that in one their concept cars at the Paris motorshow I think.


I have a front and rear camera and the privacy glass doesn't affect it much, if at all.

I would question the use of dash cameras as a CCTV camera though. Keeping them powered while parked up is difficult, relying on motion or G sensors is iffy. For a hit and run it's decent as you can capture their ref plate, but any other vandalism is pretty hard to capture.

Don't think it can replace a CCTV camera over looking the car. Of course how useful even that footage is if a bloke with a hood up keys your car is another matter....!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

CCTV is great but in my experience most stuff happens when your away from home.

As for constant power, that's easy.


----------

